# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Verdachte aangehouden na vermissing Alphenaar - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Verdachte aangehouden na vermissing Alphenaar*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 51 minuten geleden*
ALPHEN AAN DEN RIJN - De politie heeft een verdachte aangehouden die betrokken zou zijn bij de verdwijning van een 22-jarige man uit Alphen aan den Rijn. Dat heeft een woordvoerster van het Openbaar Ministerie (OM) in Den Haag donderdag gezegd. *...* 
Politie onderzoekt vermissing 22 jarige Alphenaar Blik op Nieuws
Man (22) uit Alphen aan den Rijn vermist Nieuws.nl
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

